# Wicked!



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Truly...madly....AND definitely deeply....under the sea

Rare 'living fossil' shark filmed - Science - MSNBC.com


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Geez, that's a freaky looking shark. Thank goodness it's 1000 meters deep in the sea. Can you imagine bumping into that while snorkeling!

-John N.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow that is so cool!


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

John N. said:


> Geez, that's a freaky looking shark. Thank goodness it's 1000 meters deep in the sea. Can you imagine bumping into that while snorkeling!
> 
> -John N.


my thoughts exactly!


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Thats very cool! 

Too bad it died


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Cassie said:


> my thoughts exactly!


I would feel privelaged to bump into it snorkeling


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

gibmaker said:


> I would feel privelaged to bump into it snorkeling


if you bumped into it, the only thing you'd be feeling are it's teeth! Have you seen them??? :bolt:


----------

